# Over the Top! Reaper's Death Korps of Krieg



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, 

I've decided to split my many armies project log up and post a log for each of my armies. I'm hoping this will keep everything more organised.

The first of my new logs will be for my new Death Korps of krieg army. This first post may contain some stuff some of you have seen in the many armies log, but just in case, I'll include it anyway.

I decided to do a DKoK army around the start of febuary. I saw a log on warseer where someone had taken the gorgon transport troops and seperated them to use as regular infantry. It didn't look too hard so i decided to give it a go (there is a tutorial in the tutorial section)

My Krieg are the 143rd Siege Regiment (standrad grey coats) At the moment I have a total of:

50 infantry, made from gorgon troops

9 Heavy Weapons teams

20 grenadiers

10 firing guard

A platoon command squad

2 Commissars

1 Mounted Commissar

A chimera, valkyrie and a stand in thunderbolt.

I'm hoping to expand this with two more chimeras and 3 medusas. This will make up my 1500 point list as well as a few extras. At some point I will be re painting my baneblade in krieg colours.

So, onto the pictures, to start with, I've only included a few samples of troops as apposed to full squads (mostly becuase the gorgon troops are very much the same lol) I'll takes some full army shots next time I can get a free table in GW.

First up, a some pics of my Gorgon transport troops:

Sergeant:


















Some firing dudes:



















Meltas










Some Grenadiers:









A couple of my heavy weapons teams:





































My Lord Commissar:



















My mounted commissar




















That's all for now, I'll get some pictures of my vehichles up soon, but I dont want to bombard the first post with too many pictures.

So let me know what you think, I'd really appreciate some C+C.

Cheers 

Reaper


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

nice brushwork there reaper, just one little thing, drill out the barrels on the guns and heavy weapons it'll bring them to life even more.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

jimmy gunn said:


> nice brushwork there reaper, just one little thing, drill out the barrels on the guns and heavy weapons it'll bring them to life even more.


Haha, that is in the works, when I can be bothered to get my butt into gear and drill lol


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome stuff, it does make much nicer reading to have 1 project at a time in the log, especially with whole armies.

+rep for horses with gas masks :biggrin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Heya folks, Time for an update. Today it's my Vehichles 

First up we have my Chimera, now I know that in the IA books, the Krieg don't use chimeras. But I'm sure if they were in a more suitable theater, they would. Plus, as I'm using the standar IG codex for this army, it makes sense 



















Tank ID (it will be the "command" chimera of my army) and kill markings.










Next up is my Valkyrie, this isn't actuall for my krieg, as I know they dont use them. But I painted it in the uniform grey, so it would fit in. Sometime down the line I will be adding regular imperial guard elements to my army (I've got over 20 heavy weapons to build along. . . )











Cockpit:










All the pilots in my force are painted with orange jumpsuits, like the x wing pilots from star wars 

Interior:





































Base:











Next is my Imperial Thunderbolt Stand In. I know it doesn't look too imperial but it only cost £15 pounds and I really like it.





































So that's all for now folks. In my next update I'll be showing you a bunch of pictures of my krieg "in action" as it were.

Thanks for looking and please leave a comment 

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Death Corps are some of my favourite 40k models, and you've done a great job on them. Really like the fighter as well. How does it fair scale wise?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers dude,

The fighter is a tiny bit small, as in, had a little trouble making the guard pilot fit in there. But it's fine looking against other vehicles.

Cheers 

Reaper


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work. For the pilot you could try and convert some ratlings to go in there or buy some squats of ebay, maybe? +1 Rep.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats Fighter the newish eurofighter isn't it?

You have done a really nice job on these, the only thing is the vehicles look very clean, I've never imagined the dkok keeping stuff so shiny. But it would be a horrible shame to try and dirty the paint job!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Great work. For the pilot you could try and convert some ratlings to go in there or buy some squats of ebay, maybe? +1 Rep.





Barnster said:


> Thats Fighter the newish eurofighter isn't it?
> 
> You have done a really nice job on these, the only thing is the vehicles look very clean, I've never imagined the dkok keeping stuff so shiny. But it would be a horrible shame to try and dirty the paint job!


Thanks guys.

The fighter is indeed a Eurofighter. 

I know the vehichles look clean, but I'm scared to try and dirty them up incase it goes horribly worng. Plus I like having clean models


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

you've inspired me today i said to my mum
me-"mum i dont want a laptop a gun clothes or money i want forge world models!

mum-"sorry but wat the [email protected] are forge world models"


any links you could give me for like the thundr bolt and stuff


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's the thunderbolt - http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Imperial_Navy/IMPERIAL-THUNDERBOLT-HEAVY-FIGHTER.html

Looks beautiful, although I do agree with the drilling.

The only thing that's stopping me continuing with my guard army is the metal Vostroyans - if they were resin, or even plastic, I'll definately be continuing them. All the best mate 

As a note, I love the Vendetta


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> you've inspired me today i said to my mum
> me-"mum i dont want a laptop a gun clothes or money i want forge world models!
> 
> mum-"sorry but wat the [email protected] are forge world models"
> ...


That's awesome man 



Vaz said:


> Here's the thunderbolt - http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Imperial_Navy/IMPERIAL-THUNDERBOLT-HEAVY-FIGHTER.html
> 
> Looks beautiful, although I do agree with the drilling.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude  there will be drilling done at some point lol.

And there will be more Krieg coming at some point soon, once my exams are done :victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yoyo folks, decided I'd post up my 'Action' shots of my Krieg before I forget. Also, I think some of these show the models a little better than the previous pics.

First up, the valiant guard defense of Gamma Hive. Imperial Guard forces, draw from multiple regiments took part in the defense of Gamma Prime's largest Hive City, Gamma Hive. Imperial Records list this conflict as a crushing defeat, with millions dead at the end of the conflict. Imperial forces soon abandoned the Hive. The last communications of the Hive, made by a low ranking Arbite officer, state the city had been taken over by what he described as 'Undead'.

Imperial forces stand steadfast:









The 143rd prepare for the coming battle:









The autocannon teams take up position, ready to target enemy elites









The unbreakable wall of Krieg heavy weapons









The grenadiers advance to a better position:









Lord Commissar Adolf Von Strabo observes his troops:











Next up we have some pictures of the battle for Last Hope, where combined imperial guard forces, along with a small contingent of Imperial Fists Space Marines held their last stand against the zombie infestation of Gamma Prime. Data collected from a variety of sources indicate that the imperials had come to the Chapel as it was the last area of Gamma Prime untouched by Nurgle's deadly plague. A field report from Veteran Sergeant Titan of the Imperial fists states that he and his squad organized the troops to watch all approaches to the chapel. Knowing their fate was sealed, the Astartes, along with the imperial commanders decided they would hold their ground, and die defending the last chapel of the Emperor.

The following pictures where take by a Elysian trooper as his squad circled the battlefield:

Sergeant Titan, and the Lord commissar of the 143rd give their pre battle speech.









Autocannon teams take the high ground, hoping to pick out the enemies more powerful troops 









Forces of Krieg stand ready to face certain death.









Brother Cassius Leads a squad of Krieg, ready to fight to the last man:









The Krieg line, prior to the battle:









Enemy forces appear through the forests:









There are no images available beyond this point. According to field reports collected by the Adeptus Ministorum, the valkyrie from which these images were taken was one of the first casualties of the battle for Last Hope. Imperial Intelligence suggests the final battle in the Gamma Prime campaign lasted for eight days until communication and logs ceased. It is thought that some elements of the imperial forces escaped the battle in an Elysian valkyrie and managed to get off the planet, though this has not been confirmed. 
Gamma Prime remained tainted by Nurgle for seven years before an Inquisition Fleet arrived and proceeded to virus bomb the planet. 
Once the planet had been exterminated, an automated surveyor team comprised of various servitors remained planetside to monitor the planet. The inquisition feared the taint of chaos may resurface.



A year after the surveyor team was stationed on Gamma Prime, the following pictures were taken by an aerial surveillance craft.
The pictures show guardsmen from what appears to be the 143rd Krieg Regiment engaging Orks. 



















The last picture the surveyor took before being destroyed shows a man whose uniform bears a striking resemblance to Lord Commissar Adolf Von Strabo. 










If this is indeed the Lord Commissar it means that he and his mean not only survived the Last Hope incident, but the virus bombing seven years later. There is no official record of this conflict or indeed, any Ork presence on Gamma Prime in centauries. The Inquisition is very interested in finding and questioning Von Strabo. A task force is currently en route.



Hope you enjoyed this installment folks.

Reaper out.


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Beautiful Death Korp mate, and in action shots are always appreciated.

What's next in the pipeline after the exams are over?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vredesbyrd said:


> Beautiful Death Korp mate, and in action shots are always appreciated.
> 
> What's next in the pipeline after the exams are over?


Cheers mate.

Next in the krieg army, hmmm...

I need to finish off the command squad, paint up another commissar. Then it'll be two more chimeras and then paintiantly waiting for plastic Medusas :biggrin:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

beautifully painted DKoK imm0rtal reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Greetings once again folks, I've got more pictures of the forces of the 143rd.

My summer project this year is to make a 6*4 city table. I've been working on the first pieces and thought Id get some krieg parade shots while I tested the layout 

Von Strabo leads the parade:










The Death Korps march









Heavy Weapons teams deploy before the power plant:










And before the fuel dump:










Grenadiers take one of the ruins. . . 










. . . and provide cover for the parade 











A forward position is established in front of the parade:










Scout troops observe for signs of attack




















There you go folks, no doubt once my board in fully underway there will be a thread started for it, but until then, you've got a sneak peak here 

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice battle and fluff there matey! Love the gas mask on the horse and a decent paint job!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Always great to see massed rank shots of armies and the through the window shot is a nice touch.

Love the DKoK minis and you really have done them justice. Class work.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey peeps, just a minor update. I've got my other two chimeras built and ready to be primmed and I FINALLY BUILT MY SECOND SQUAD OF GRENADIERS. It's taken me ages to summon the will but it's done finally. My plan is to whack out the green stuff and fill all the gaps and finish of the few gorgon troops that need greenstuffing on wednesday. From there I'll be able to finish off the command squad and the grenadiers. Then all that will be left for the infantry is to get a couple of weatherng mig weathering powders and dirty them up (they are krieg after all) 

Expect mroe from this log soon.

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the use of Cities of Death scenery on the Heavy Weapon teams, looks very atmospheric and fitting.

Complements on the crisp paint job as well, you've got an excellent looking force there.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

i really like the look of the army so far, especially the basing. are they scratch-built, and if so, how are they achieved? looking forward to seeing more :grin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very impressive. I never remember to take photos untill it is too late. Nice photos and fantastic models. An army to be proud of. Rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Sethis said:


> I like the use of Cities of Death scenery on the Heavy Weapon teams, looks very atmospheric and fitting.
> 
> Complements on the crisp paint job as well, you've got an excellent looking force there.


Thanks dude, much appriciated 



aquatic_foible said:


> i really like the look of the army so far, especially the basing. are they scratch-built, and if so, how are they achieved? looking forward to seeing more :grin:


The bases are just made by sticking on some textured plasticard, it's that simple  I've done the same with my imperial fists (see siggy)



shaantitus said:


> Very impressive. I never remember to take photos untill it is too late. Nice photos and fantastic models. An army to be proud of. Rep


Cheers for the rep mate.

Hopefully my will will hold for the next few days and I will actually be able to get some krieg done lol.

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I just love the Death Korps youve done here and the bases are out of this world. How did you make them?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> I just love the Death Korps youve done here and the bases are out of this world. How did you make them?


Think I've posted this before, but oh well.

All it is is textured plasticard that I've cut to size and glued to the base. I've then added sand and other such magical wonderous things :wink: and painted it up. Simples.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, I return from the grave to bring you news. 

I have expanded my horizons and have been building regular guard as well as the krieg. I'm using the pig iron kolony heads on cadian bodies to help tie in with the krieg.

I also have a new display cabinet to house the krieg:










The latest thing I have been working on is a squad of Kasrkins, nicknamed the 'Aces' to go along with my Vendetta.

Here is the sergeant of the new squad:




























A better shot of the freehand:










I'm quite pleased with him, it was a lovely model to paint, all except the face, which was mis-moulded and makes him look like his parents were brother and sister.

On other news, I recently went on an eBay spree and brought myself 5 leman Russ battle tanks which will soon receive a refit, repaint and lumber forth once more in service to the Emperor.

Hope you enjoyed, please feel free to comment.

Peace


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i like the Aces Reaper, they look sharp.

more pics please & +rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice job on the sarge Im.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Got another member of the Aces finished:



















With the Sergeant:



















Tonight I will be working on repainting the Valk to match them.

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm loving your Aces, well done sir


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

nice kasrkins (aces), any updates on your board or has it got its own thread now?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I love the look of your Guardsmen... they are awesome... Makes me want to order some stuff from Forge World... Cant wait to see even more!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

jimmyhoppityhop said:


> nice kasrkins (aces), any updates on your board or has it got its own thread now?


It has it's own thread: HERE



ChaosJunkie said:


> I'm loving your Aces, well done sir





LTP said:


> Very nice. Cant wait to see more.





Doelago said:


> I love the look of your Guardsmen... they are awesome... Makes me want to order some stuff from Forge World... Cant wait to see even more!


Cheers guys :grin:

Here's another update :biggrin:

The Valk before it's fresh coat:










The new "Aces" Vendetta:




























Only the three pics as I've run out of good light lol. I'll get more once I've found the valk stand for the base. 

I'll be adding squadron markings, pin up art, tidying various bits I've seen in the pics and weathering it when I get hold of some decals.

Next on the update list, the forgeworlds open as the heavy armour of the krieg rolls forward.

Peace


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I really like that re-paint! Cant wait to see even more after this one! Are you gona post any more action pics? They were awesome... Have some rep!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Doelago said:


> I really like that re-paint! Cant wait to see even more after this one! Are you gona post any more action pics? They were awesome... Have some rep!


Thanks :biggrin: There will be more action shots as and when I play some more games  The next action shots will most likely be next month sometime.


----------



## bane-of-banes (Sep 9, 2010)

great looking mini's mate, +rep!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I just simply loved the Kasrkins! Gave me an idea for upcoming fluff if Im alright to use the idea. :biggrin: You see my army that I write about is called the Death Cards (each company is a card of the spades). For the 4th book Im planning about making 1st company into only Kasrkins. "The Ace of spades!"


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

bane-of-banes said:


> great looking mini's mate, +rep!


Thanks a lot.



forkmaster said:


> I just simply loved the Kasrkins! Gave me an idea for upcoming fluff if Im alright to use the idea. :biggrin: You see my army that I write about is called the Death Cards (each company is a card of the spades). For the 4th book Im planning about making 1st company into only Kasrkins. "The Ace of spades!"


You're welcome to use it, as long as I'm fully credited and compensated in all published material :so_happy:k: :wink:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> You're welcome to use it, as long as I'm fully credited and compensated in all published material :so_happy:k: :wink:


You can have a huge thank you notice in the beginning of the book for the idea! :biggrin:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Tank ID (it will be the "command" chimera of my army) and kill markings.


Hey Reaper, nice looking Chimera...Im curious as to what brand and color of paint you used for the hull?

Having a hard time trying to get the right color for my Krieg tanks and that Chimera seems to have the exact look im looking for.

Thanks a bunch mate!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Those are some great looking models you got there reaper, I especially love the Commissar! I look foward to seeing more!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Hey Reaper, nice looking Chimera...Im curious as to what brand and color of paint you used for the hull?
> 
> Having a hard time trying to get the right color for my Krieg tanks and that Chimera seems to have the exact look im looking for.
> 
> Thanks a bunch mate!


It's GW adeptus battlegrey followed by a ligth drybrush of codex grey. Then I add a dusting of MIG Vietnam earth around the bottom 1/4 of the tank



Master of Sanctity said:


> Those are some great looking models you got there reaper, I especially love the Commissar! I look foward to seeing more!


Cheers dude.

I have some bad news folks. Due to monetary issues, I'm having to sell my Krieg, regular guard and minas Tirith armies. If you would like to buy something. Head over HERE


----------

